# Distiled Water



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

I just added 2 gallons of distilled water to my tank to replace removed/evaportaed water. Did I make a mistake?

My pH was about 8 , so I wanted to lower it for sure, and the water from my tap is very hard.

--------
Just checked and my water stats are now:
Nitrate~30ppm
Nitrite~0
Hardness~150ppm
Alky~120ppm
pH~7.6 or so

HELP!!!


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Doesn't distilled watel repell some sort of metals? I think thats why its bad for people to drink for long periods of time, but to clean out your system it does well. I dont know about distilled water in aquariums but if it repels metals i think that would be good for an aquarium? Correct me please i want to know also.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't see any problem with using it for top-off water, in fact it's probably better for that than tapwater. I wouldn't use it for water changes, as even "softwater" fish like piranha need _some_ minerals and such in the water, using distilled may lead to problems (calcium deficiency?) after a while.

-PK


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I have a friend that ONLY uses distilled water in his tanks, he has never had problems, except for having to pay a bunch of money to get his water. hehehe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think distilled water has no nutrients whatsoever that may be needed by organic life in your tank, so I don't think it's a very good idea to only use it - but I see no problems when you use it combined with normal (treated) tap water when doing water changes...


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

I agree you shouldn't use distilled water. You have to add electrolytes because elements like potassium, magnesium which are for proper gill function are needed.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

I use RO water from my RO/DI system (for my soon to be reef tank). I do not run it through the DI filter and I mix it 50/50 with straight tap water. Perfect KH, GH, PH. Definitely would not use straight RO without adding something. Not enough trace elements and such.


----------

